# Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05



## Wulli (14. April 2005)

Moin, Leute!

Jetzt gibt es ja schon "Aktuelle Mefo-Fänge" Und "Aktuelle Dorsch-Fänge" warum gibt es eigentlich nicht nicht "Aktuelle Plattfisch-Fänge"??? Wär doch mal was, wenn sich hier die Plattfisch-Spezies austauschen könnten.

Also Auch mit:

Ort:
Tag:
Wetter:
Wind:
Uhrzeit:
Köder:
Angelmethode:
Fänge:

Sonstiges:

Vielleicht tackert das ja einer der Mods oben fest. Ist bestimmt ganz interessant und könnte den Liebhabern der Platten (zu denen zähle ich auch) vielleicht zu besseren Fängen verhelfen!

Grüße

Wulli


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Du wirst die Tage was von mir lesen hoffe ich... Finde diesen Thread auch super!!!!  #h  #6


----------



## Wulli (15. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Dann werde ich mal anfangen:


Ort: Seebrücke Dahme
Tag: 11.04.
Wetter: Schön
Wind: ca. 2 Bft. Ablandig (NW)
Uhrzeit: Von ca 17.00 bis 22.30
Köder: Wattis, was sonst
Angelmethode: Grund
Fänge: 1x 38er Flunder, 1x beim Hochheben auf die Brücke Verloren (Flunder):c 
Sonstiges: Die anderen Angler haben 4 Flundern(neben mir am Brückenkopf) und zwei andere ca 10 Stück an der Seite. die Flundern standen mehr zur Brandung hin, als Richtung offenes Meer. Habe schon öfter gehört, dass in Dahme die Platte mehr seitlich von der Brücke gefangen werden. Ansonsten gute Dorsche und Heringe.

Wulli


----------



## NOK Angler (17. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Ort:Schönberger Seebrücke 
Tag:16.4.05
Wetter:Klar / Sonnig
Wind: Ost 4
Uhrzeit:15 - 22 Uhr
Köder: Watties
Angelmethode:Grund
Fänge: 3 Platten 33, 35, 47 cm

Sonstiges: wenige kleine Dorsche nur , dafür aber etwa 20 Platten in guten größen auf dem Brückenkopf am Abend.

genauer Bericht zu finden hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50578

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Waldi (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Ort: Knock bei Emden
Tag:20.04.05
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: ablandig Ost um 4
Uhrzeit 17 -24 Uhr
Köder: Wattwrm, selbstgegraben
Methode: Brandungsangeln
Fänge: 5 x Flunder 40, 32 + 3x untermaßig
Die Platten waren die einzigen Bisse, leider keine Dorsche mehr. Bei Wasser ca. 10° eigentlich noch nicht zu warm für die Leoparden??? Auch schon sehr viel Krabben unterwegs!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Marcel1409 (22. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Ort: Dazendorf
Tag:21.04.05
Wetter: sonnig
Wind: schräg auflandig
Uhrzeit: 17 -24 Uhr
Köder: Wattwrm, Seeringelwurm
Methode: Brandungsangeln
Fänge: 9 maßige Scheiben zwischen 28 und 50cm + 6 untermaßige


----------



## Micky (24. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Wer: 3 Angler (Grillhure, ein weiter Bekannter und ich)
Ort: Weißenhaus
Tag: Samstag, 23.04.05
Wetter: Sonne satt
Wind: NO schräg von rechts
Uhrzeit: 15:30 - 23:15 Uhr
Köder: Wattis (diesmal keine Salzis #d )
Methode: Brückenangeln
Fänge: 18 maßige Scheiben zwischen 32 und 50cm + 2 untermaßige
(6 Dorsche zwischen 39 und 53cm + ETLICHE Nemos)


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Wer: *Ich*
Ort: *Schönberger Seebrücke*
Tag: *25.04.2005*
Wetter: *Sonne satt*
Wind: *O und NO 5-6 in Bören 7*
Uhrzeit: *17:30 - 23:30 Uhr*
Köder: *Wattis*
Methode: *Brückenangeln*
Fänge: *2 Scheiben von 30 und 35 cm*


----------



## chippog (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

wer: chippog
ort: angelkutter ms karoline, ungefähr westlich von fehmarn, steiniger grund
tag: 16.04.2005
wetter: Sonne satt
wind: O und NO 2 - 5 ?
uhrzeit: zirka 8:00 - 15:00 Uhr
köder: wattis, sprotten-, makrelen- und heringsfetzen samt muscheln
methode: driftangeln mit runningboom oder mit pilker und nachläufer und zwei paternostermundschnüre
fänge: nüscht, nur ein plattenbiss und zwei untermassige dörschchen, hoffentlich lebense noch!
war einfach keine angelstelle für platte, aber da ich endlich mal im deutschen geangelt habe, konnte ich es nicht lassen, dieses tolle thema um einen wenn auch negativen beitrag zu erweitern.
prima ide wulli!!
und wenn ich mal einen super plattentag zu hause in schweden habe, werde ich den bericht hier auch reinbringen! skitfiske! chipp


----------



## haukep (26. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> wer: chippog
> ort: angelkutter ms karoline, ungefähr westlich von fehmarn, steiniger grund
> tag: 16.04.2005
> wetter: Sonne satt
> ...



Auch negative Infos sind für einen solchen Thread wichtig,also DANKE  #6


----------



## chippog (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

ebend! haukep! da kann sich zum beispiel der ein oder andere den gleichen fehler sparen.


----------



## Wulli (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

jupp, Chipp!


Danke für den Bericht, und uns interessieren natürlich auch Deine Fangergebnisse aus dem Ausland!

Morgen gehts bei mir auch wieder los, mal sehen...

Wulli


----------



## gerstmichel (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

wer: gerstmichel
ort: Sierksdorf Strand
tag: 26.04.2005
wetter: klarer Himmel
wind: NO 5-6
uhrzeit: 18:00 - 22:00 Uhr
köder: watt- und ringelwürmer 
methode: Brandungsangeln, mittels Allroundrute und Buttvorfach, wurfweite gegen den Wind nur ca. 30-50m (schlapp - ich weiß)
fänge: 6 Platten alle untermaßig (15 cm) #c 

Bin nicht über die Sandbank gekommen,und um 22:00 war mein Sohn durchgefroren und wollte nach Hause... #d 

(mal als negativ Bericht)


----------



## chippog (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

gerstmichel! klingt ja stressig und traurig! aber lieber den sohnemann nicht überfordern und bei besseren bedingungen mit wenn nötig wärmeren klamotten wiederkommen!

wulli! nä nix du, ich habe zu danken! wäre ja noch schöner


----------



## Karstein (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn ich mal einen super plattentag zu hause in schweden habe, werde ich den bericht hier auch reinbringen!



Und nich einen über Nordnorge, chipp???  :g  #h


----------



## chippog (27. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

wie nordnorge?


----------



## Wulli (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Wann: 28.03.05 von 16.00 bis 21.30h

Ort: Dahme Geheimplatz:q :q 

Methode: Grundangel mit Buttpaternoster ordentlich Getüdel dran (Spinnerblätter u. s. w.) 

Wetter: Schön, Wind SO später Süddrehend. Anfangs um 3 später abnehmend 1 Bft.

Köder: Wattis was sonst...

Wer: Ein Angelkollege und ich

Fänge: Ich vier schöne Flundern wohlgenährt mein Kollege 3 auch schön groß.

Sonstiges: Die Platten liegen mehr Richtung Brandung, also nicht so weit rauswerfen.

gruß

Wulli


----------



## gerstmichel (29. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

Hi,

ich hab mal auf die Karte geguckt, aber "Dahme Geheimplatz:q :q" kann ich da nicht finden?  

Wo issen dat?

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## chippog (30. April 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

uiuiui wulli! und ich dachte, dahme wäre ein brettspiel... sag mal, wenn die dahme schon so geheim ist, kannst du nicht wenigstens ungefähre grössenangaben zu den flundern schreiben? so etwas finde ich unheimlich informativ! im internationalen vergleich (schliesslich wohne ich in schweden  ) finde ich schon interessant, welcher wie grosser fisch wo schön und schön gross sind.


----------



## Waldi (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

30.04.05
Zurich - Nordsee -  Nordholland
Brandungsangeln mit Wattwurm und Seeringelwurm auf Buttpaternoster
ich und Sohnemann
Wetter bedeckt und ab und zu ein paar Tropfen bei ca. 18° und SW um 3
Angelzeit von 10.00 bis 19.00 - einmal Tide rauf und runter
insgesamt nur 7 Flundern zwischen 30 und 40 cm, ist dort eher ein schlechter Tag geswesen
die Platten sind aber schon gut im Futter, keine durchsichtigen mehr dabei!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Wulli (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*



			
				chippog schrieb:
			
		

> uiuiui wulli! und ich dachte, dahme wäre ein brettspiel... sag mal, wenn die dahme schon so geheim ist, kannst du nicht wenigstens ungefähre grössenangaben zu den flundern schreiben? so etwas finde ich unheimlich informativ! im internationalen vergleich (schliesslich wohne ich in schweden  ) finde ich schon interessant, welcher wie grosser fisch wo schön und schön gross sind.


 

Moin, Chipp,

die Flundern lagen alle um die 40-45cm. eine war etwas kleiner und mein Kollege hatte eine um die 50.

Recht haste. Die Größen sind wichtig!


Wulli


----------



## chippog (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Plattfischfänge April 05*

waldi, das lässt doch hoffen und sicherlich den ein oder anderen mehr ans meer fahren um sich ne schöne platte zu holen! maiflunder oder so...

hallo wulli! das waren ja wirklich satte teile!! jau, grösse ist wichtig; wegen träumen, nicht so wegen angelerlebnis, zumindest für mich! meine devise ist, dass es das angelerlebnis ist, eine realistische chance auf einen kapitalen fang zu haben, nicht unbedingt der fang selber, da es bekanntlich ja keine garantien gibt. denn muss ich, wenn ich eine woche lang im herlichsten nordnorwegen dem heilbutt nachgestellt und sagenhafte tage erlebt habe, frustriert sein, weil es mal wieder nicht mit dem "scheunentor" geklappt hat? nein!!!


----------

